# What's Spamming?



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I was looking through the 'banned' section out of curiosity...just to see why people were banned, and spamming seemed to be the biggest reason by far.

Of course I've heard the word before...but I don't really savvy internet lingo....is spamming trying to sell something...unsolicited?
I've never gotten any offers thru the site...just curious.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes spamming is just trying to sell things. People will join and post links to places which some are to sell items and some could have viruses.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks........


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OK what about trolling, lol. I have heard it used many times in different ways...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Trolling is people coming on just to start fights and argue with no intention of being part of the forum.

This can be starting fights in threads, or starting threads with the intentions of causing issues and arguments.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Trolls 8D 

I know one of these said Trolls.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha OK thanks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I ban loooooooots of people for spamming. Sometimes I'll put trolling but that is just because spammer and spammage gets a little old so I mix it up. I've only banned one actual real member lol the rest of them have been 1 post spammers.


----------

